# Has anyone else had this problem with Digitrax Decoders???



## mchuesq (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello,
I have had a problem with Digitrax Decoders installed in my N scale and HO scale trains where the train motor would "shutter" when operated at very low speeds, and I thought it was a motor issue (all Kato trains) - 

BUT, as soon as I installed an MRC decoder in the same N scale loco, it ran smooth as a sewing machine at low speeds.

Does anyone know what the issue is with Digitrax Decoders? Because I actually like Digitrax better than MRC (except for when sound is needed).

Any help would really be appreciated!!!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Other than frying a few, my fault, never hasd any issues with any chips other than Lenz. 

Bob


----------



## mchuesq (Apr 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, I have invested in Digitrax and MRC and this problem just started happening.

I will definitely consider Lenz for a next purchase. Thanks for your reply.


----------

